

Show HN: Couldn't sleep; added 960gs support to jMockups - matt1
http://jmockups.com/demo

======
d_r
I'm glad you couldn't sleep because otherwise I wouldn't find out about
jMockups. :) This is going to come in handy!

~~~
matt1
Thanks I hope you like it. Let me know how I can make it more useful to you.

~~~
SabrinaDent
Placeholder images - really, stretchable white boxes with borders would be
fine - or the ability to upload an image would be helpful. having to put in a
URL means I have to stop my workflow to create and FTP or whatever an image.

------
superted
I feel dumb for having to Google "960gs"... Other than that, looking good!

~~~
vidar
Googling for things you dont know is a mark of intelligence, not stupidity :)

~~~
kmfrk
"Not knowing is not a sin. Not learning is."

------
vidar
Don't worry about the detractors, they may well be right but the only way to
find out is to go on and make this tool as good as it can be. Then we will
know if there is a market.

~~~
mcantor
What are the detractors saying? This looks totally awesome.

~~~
vidar
That mockups should be wireframes like Balsamiq. They are right that is the
stronger model (I love Balsamiq) but that doesnt mean that there isnt room for
other ways.

~~~
matt1
With respect to Balsamiq, the strongest model is to do both. :)

~~~
vidar
Agreed, did I read somewhere that you were contemplating offering a wireframe
version as well?

------
AlexC04
I love both the tool in general and the "couldn't sleep so i coded" sentiment.
I had the same burst two nights ago when I made <http://fstr.net> (not nearly
as cool as jmockups, but not bad for an evening's work).

Kudos to you! What's more, I may try to redesign my layout in jM. I tried to
use a 960gs style "formula" for the buttons and ads... but really just did
back of the napkin calculations. This might help :)

------
rtp
Nice! One thing I like about this service is that I can pretty rapidly wrap up
a prototype of the layout of a site I'm about make a design for, and then try
out different colors, fonts, paddings and margins etc. Excellent tool to get a
rough idea on how to further expand a design.

------
lachyg
Would love to see an export to code button. Just to see it live in a browser.
Love this new demo though!

------
gridspy
It would be awesome if you could start from an existing web-page and work from
there.

------
joshuacc
Looks really nice! Any possibility of adding other grid systems, or perhaps a
customizable grid? I'd love to be able to specify column and gutter width.

~~~
matt1
Yeah, that should be doable.

Do many people use grids other than the 12-col 960gs? (You can email me at
matt@jmockups.com if you want to continue this off-HN).

~~~
joshuacc
I believe that a lot of people use Blueprint's grid system. By default that's
40px/10px at a total width of 950px.

<http://www.blueprintcss.org/tests/parts/grid.html>

I may email you with more details later. Thanks!

------
c4urself
looks nice! minor point (maybe i'm too used to looking for small differences):
when you do the browser test the font doesn't match in my browser (FF 3.6 on
Mac), suggesting the answer to the question "Do these match?" may be 'No'.
Maybe a "Do the words match?" may be clearer.

~~~
matt1
Thanks for pointing that out. Can you send me a screenshot? matt@jmockups.com

------
kevingadd
Stutters like crazy when I drag any elements around the canvas. Looks
promising, otherwise!

~~~
matt1
This could be your browser/local machine or it could be because there are a
lot of element on the canvas and when you try to move one around, it tries to
snap to all the other ones.

I'm not sure what the best way around this is though, as snapping is a key
feature. Any ideas?

~~~
jacobolus
Perhaps holding a modifier key while dragging could disable snapping?

~~~
matt1
That's a great idea--I'll see what I can do.

